# Plumbing qualifications



## kanga (Jan 10, 2009)

Hello, 
i am new to this site so apologies if i am doing this wrong!! My husband and i a thinking of moving to australia with our young son in a few years but we are in need of some advice. He is currently a fire fighter and we are led to believe this wont be any help in obtaining a visa. He is wanting to become a plumber so we are hoping this will help us, does anyone know what courses and qualifications will be best to study to help us get a visa. Any info greatly appreciated


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Kanga, 

Welcome to the forum. 

If you check out the sticky posts at the top of the forum (especially 'Thinking of emigrating' and 'PLEASE READ....') they will give you info on where to check for points and links to visa info. 

Most visas are based on experience in skills as well as courses and qualifications so both need to go hand in hand. Most experience is several years but check with and agent for your personal circumstance (SOMV, pc, Alan Collett, Liana Allen). 

Then let us know what you decide....

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi kanga,

You will need an AQF Certificate III (equivalent) or higher qualification. Registration or licensing is required 1220.0 - Australian Standard Classification of Occupations (ASCO) Second Edition, 1997

Have a search on the forum as there are quite a few plumbers who post on here....they may mention which qualifications they have.

Dolly


----------



## kanga (Jan 10, 2009)

*aqf level 3 info.*

thank you for your responses. can anyone tell me what the equivalent to a aqf level 3 is in th uk for plumbing? also my husband has been tiling alongside his fireservice career for 4 years and am wondering weather that is a easier way in?? (he has no qualifications tho in tiling just experience.)


----------



## claireanddaz (Dec 10, 2009)

kanga said:


> thank you for your responses. can anyone tell me what the equivalent to a aqf level 3 is in th uk for plumbing? also my husband has been tiling alongside his fireservice career for 4 years and am wondering weather that is a easier way in?? (he has no qualifications tho in tiling just experience.)



Hi Kanga
Its an old post im repling to but just wondering how your going on a year down the line..... did you manage to get anything sorted? were in a similar situation, thought we could leanr something from each other as we havent been joined long.....

hope to hear from you soon
claire


----------



## Tony and Danni (Jan 8, 2010)

*check the csl if wanting to immigrate to australia*

:clap2:lane:Hi there, new to this also but have been researching so much over the last 5 days solid, we are at the early stages and it is getting harder and harder to get a visa without spending alot of money into oz before you have even got the visa, all you qualifications in england aren't worth any thing in oz so have to convert them by sitting relevent assessments costing in total thousands, but hey ho you have to do what you got to do a. It is said unless you full into the csl list of employment you havent much chance for at less a 3 year wait. check out sites Department of Immigration & Citizenship , vetassess who who i think cover the assessment before visa application for plumbing or it is TRA at www.deerw.gov.au , Australian Bureau of Statistics and and dont be afraid to call a few agents to pick some brains. Good luck also look at aqf 3 qualification as this is the one you need be able to enter oz as a reconize qualification - lot of money but call the courses and pick there brains too 
:ranger::juggle::focus:


----------

